# Verkaufe PSP Slim&amp;Lite (Sehr Gut erhalten)



## MX-Gamer (16. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gern meine PSP Slim&Lite (PSP-2004 Piano Black) verkaufen.

Auf wunsch auch mit 3 Spielen:

--> Tekken Dark Resurrection
--> Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights
--> Pro Evolution Soccer 2008


Zubehör: 

--> 1GB Memorystick  
--> Ladekabel
--> Akku
--> Kurzanleitung

Die PSP ist nun mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt, jedoch sehr gut erhalten, da kaum damit gespielt wurde.


Über den Preis und alles weitere wird dann verhandelt    
Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand Interessiert zeigt und sich bei mir meldet.


MfG

MX-Gamer


----------

